# Compositore che crea i suoni del Sacro



## xyzzy12

Hi all, it's my first post here.
I'm trying to figure out how could I translate the following quote:



> _"Tizio Caio, il Compositore che crea
> i suoni del Sacro, capace di brevi tempi per creazioni
> di lunga memoria!"_
> 
> - Pinco Pallino, Regista teatrale.



Here's my try:


> _"Tizio Caio, the composer who creates Sacred sounds, capable of short-terms for long-lasting creations!"_
> 
> - Pinco Pallino, Director.



I'm not sure that "short-terms" is appropriate, since we are in a musical context.

Any comments/suggestions?
Thanks in advance


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Ciao *xyzzy12*, e benvento/a. Mi chiedo d'averla capito bene, ma credo che sia qualcosa simile a: _T.  C., composer of worship/holy music, able to compose__ music in a month that  will be enjoyed for centuries._


----------



## london calling

Xy, welcome!

Se con "i suoni del sacro" si intende musica da chiesa (o simile), AB ha ragione. Altrimenti...dovresti spiegarci tu che cosa voglia dre.


----------



## xyzzy12

Thanks for reply 

Per "i suoni del sacro" s'intende appunto musica da chiesa. Penso che "holy sounds" possa andare bene.

Il mio dubbio riguarda soprattutto la seconda parte: "_capace di brevi tempi per creazioni
di lunga memoria!_"

Io non sono musicista, ma in questo caso per "brevi tempi" _non_ s'intende un tempo breve (short-time). Dovrebbe essere una tipologia di "Tempo" musicale, o qualcosa di simile.

Forse si può tradurre con "short style"? 





> _"T.  C., composer of holy music, able to compose__ short styles that  will be enjoyed for centuries!"_


----------



## london calling

xyzzy12 said:


> Per "i suoni del sacro" s'intende appunto musica da chiesa. Penso che "holy sounds" possa andare bene.


Holy sounds?! Noooooooo... _Worship/holy/church music_.

Devi aprire un altro thread se vuoi discutere della traduzione di _short style _(regole del forum: una domanda per thread).


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> Holy sounds?! Noooooooo... _Worship/holy/church music_.



Agree with London about "holy sounds".

As a musician, I'm also uncomfortable with "holy music" - sorry, but you just don't hear this! 

My attempt would be
_
T.C., composer of church/sacred music, able to compose short pieces that will stay long in the memory! 

_Edit: I prefer "sacred" to "church" - to me, this is a more widespread terminology. Especially if we're talking about generic "holy music" that xyzzy suggests.


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> _
> T.C., composer of church/sacred music, able to compose short pieces that will stay long in the memory! _


Sounds much better, hats off to you, Elfa.

I think _holy music_ may be AE, however, as AB suggested it.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Let me retract "holy music" as a suggestion. I don't think I have ever heard it and it doesn't sound quite right anyway.


----------



## Gianfry

Scusate, ma "il compositore che crea i suoni del Sacro" secondo me ha un significato diverso dal semplice "crea musica sacra".
Secondo me è un modo per dire che "dà voce al Sacro", che "cattura il suono del Sacro".
Spero di essermi spiegato 
Che ne pensate?


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Scusate, ma "il compositore che crea i suoni del Sacro" secondo me ha un significato diverso dal semplice "crea musica sacra".
> Secondo me è un modo per dire che "dà voce al Sacro", che "cattura il suono del Sacro".
> Spero di essermi spiegato


Capisco, ma l'OP ha detto:

_Per "i suoni del sacro" s'intende appunto musica da chiesa.
_


----------



## Gianfry

london calling said:


> Capisco, ma l'OP ha detto:
> 
> _Per "i suoni del sacro" s'intende appunto musica da chiesa.
> _



Sì, è chiaro che si parla di musica sacra, ma l'ispirato regista Pinco Pallino ha voluto complicare un po' le cose , e in fase di traduzione non possiamo non tenerne conto...


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Sì, è chiaro che si parla di musica sacra, ma l'ispirato regista Pinco Pallino ha voluto complicare un po' le cose , e in fase di traduzione non possiamo non tenerne conto...



So you mean something like "TC's compositions are his interpretation of the Sacred". But that could be expressed differently (and better, for sure!).


----------



## Lorena1970

Sfruttando Elfa per la seconda parte:
_TC, the music of the Scared creator, __able to compose short pieces that will stay long in the memory! _
Come suona?


----------



## Gianfry

Il "creatore spaventato" è fantastico, Lo!


----------



## Lorena1970

Ahahaha! Non correggo/edito perché è troppo buffo: intendevo "_the music of the S*ac*red_", of course!!!


----------



## elfa

Lorena1970 said:


> Ahahaha! Non correggo/edito perché è troppo buffo: intendevo "_the music of the S*ac*red_", of course!!!



Direi di no, Lo. "the music of the Sacred creator" non andrebbe bene. Se dovessi andare su quella pista, dovrebbe essere

_TC, the creator/composer of music of the Sacred..._ 

Ma forse è l'ora di sentire di nuovo xyzzy dato che "music of the Sacred" (manca solo "One" dopo quel "Sacred"!) senza contesto non ci dice molto...


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> Ma forse è l'ora di sentire di nuovo xyzzy dato che "music of the Sacred" (manca solo "One" dopo quel "Sacred"!) senza contesto non ci dice molto...


I agree with you. 

PS. Was my suggestion that awful? (I must admit I wrote it and thought: "Oh my, the wrath of God will be on me!"....).


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> PS. Was my suggestion that awful?



You mean "TC's compositions are his interpretation of the Sacred", Jo?  No, I like it 

xyzzy, where are you?


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> You mean "TC's compositions are his interpretation of the Sacred", Jo?  No, I like it
> 
> xyzzy, where are you?


Really? Oh well, that's all right then.

XY, abbiamo bisogno di te.....ci devi dire quale interpretazione è quella giusta.


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> _TC, the creator/composer of music of the Sacred..._



Questo secondo me incarna bene il senso originale. Ma concordo che xyzzy deve dire la sua!


----------



## Gianfry

Letteralmente sarebbe "TC, the composer who forms/shapes/moulds the sounds of the Sacred", ma non so se in inglese sia una frase "commestibile"


----------



## xyzzy12

Innanzitutto vi ringrazio per l'interessamento 

Oggi ho parlato con il compositore e ho colto il vero senso della citazione: per "i suoni del sacro" _non necessariamente_ s'intende musica da chiesa, ma più in generale si parla di suoni particolari, ricercati, anche per l'ambito teatrale ad esempio.

La seconda parte, "capace di brevi tempi per creazioni di lunga memoria!", significa che il compositore è in grado di creare composizioni in pochi giorni, e gli riescono pure bene!

Poi ho azzardato una traduzione al volo con lui:


> TC, composer that creates sacred sound in short time, will stay long in the memory!


Honestly, it doesn't sound well to me... 

what are your thoughts?


----------



## elfa

Innanzitutto dovrebbe essere "sacred sound*s*" con la esse. Ma "sacro" è veramente sinonimo di "ricercati" o "particolari"?

Girando la frase un po' potresti dire

_T.C., creator of sacred sounds, [who is] able to compose short pieces that will stay long in the memory! _

ma ancora mi confondo per quel "sacro"


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> _T.C., creator of sacred sounds, [who is] able to compose short pieces that will stay long in the memory! _



Scusa Elfa, ma "short pieces" significa "brani corti" (come durata) e _non significa_ che l'autore è in grado di comporre in breve tempo brani non necessariamente corti ma significativi...No?


----------



## elfa

Lorena1970 said:


> Scusa Elfa, ma "short pieces" significa "brani corti" (come durata) e _non significa_ che l'autore è in grado di comporre in breve tempo brani non necessariamente corti ma significativi...No?



Sì, hai ragione!  Ci aveva già spiegato xyzzy...

Allora forse

_T.C., composer who can create sacred sounds in double quick time that will stay long in the memory! _

Non mi piace molto però.


----------



## london calling

I don't like _sacred sounds_ any more than I liked _holy sounds_....


----------



## xyzzy12

elfa said:


> Ma "sacro" è veramente sinonimo di "ricercati" o "particolari"?


No, il fatto è che il compositore in questione non scrive solo musica "da chiesa". 

Comunque sono ancora indeciso sulla traduzione... 
sono d'accordo nell'uso di "sacred" al posto di "holy", e di usare "sounds" al posto di "music".
Poi mi è piaciuta l'idea di usare "short" e poi "long" (opposti).

In definitiva sono arrivato alla traduzione già detta sopra (con la giusta correzione: sound*s* [thanks elfa!]), che personalmente ancora non mi convince, ma almeno esprime il concetto.


----------



## elfa

london calling said:


> I don't like _sacred sounds_ any more than I liked _holy sounds_....



We're agreed on that, Jo  But what the author quite means is a bit beyond me...

Edit: crossposted with xyzzy - contento tu contenti tutti!


----------



## london calling

elfa said:


> Edit: crossposted with xyzzy - contento tu contenti tutti!


Vuol dire che scriverà un bel pezzo in inglese maccheronico...che cosa ci volete fare!


----------



## xyzzy12

Maccheronico?? Davvero il mio inglese è così pessimo?!?   *cries*

A  parte gli scherzi, secondo me è meglio "sacred" (sacro) perché lo trovo  più pertinente rispetto a "holy" (santo). Holy sounds (suoni santi)  suona malissimo! Sacred sounds (suoni sacri) va già meglio... IMHO


----------



## london calling

xyzzy12 said:


> Sacred sounds (suoni sacri) va già meglio... IMHO


Ti chiedo scusa, per davvero..... _sacred sounds_ non mi piace in questo contesto perché mi sa più di roba New Age (yoga, meditazione......) non di qualcosa che mi aspetterei di sentire in una chiesa, però sono pronta ad essere convinta del contrario.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

london calling said:


> I don't like _sacred sounds_ any more than I liked _holy sounds_....


Same here. I know we are probably talking about classic, religious music, but the exact term for it eludes me.


----------



## Lorena1970

xyzzy12 said:


> per "i suoni del sacro" _non necessariamente_ s'intende musica da chiesa, ma più in generale si parla di suoni particolari, ricercati, anche per l'ambito teatrale ad esempio.



Se questi suoni non sono riferiti solo a musica da chiesa, interpreto "i suoni del sacro" come suoni imponenti, ricercati, penetranti, misteriosi, "terrificanti" e soprattutto MAGICI. Che dici xyzzy...? Come si può rendere questo in inglese? Forse è qui la chiave della traduzione...? Natives?

Nel successivo _Saggio su una teoria generale della magia_ (1902) Marcel  Mauss individua nel _mana_ un concetto più generale che comprende sia il  sacro che la religione,* ma anche la magia*.(Wikipedia)


----------



## elfa

_Magical sounds_ non mi sembra completamente fuori luogo. London, AB - che ne dite?


----------



## Lorena1970

elfa said:


> _Magical sounds_ non mi sembra completamente fuori luogo. London, AB - che ne dite?



Se è utile, avevo pensato lo stesso ma volevo lasciare ( e lascio!) la parola a voi nativi


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Concordo, elfa. Magical sounds non c'entra qui.


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> Magical sounds non c'entra qui.


I agree.What's magic got to do with anything?


----------

